# Pigeons and Snakes



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Nestbuster and I started out this morning casting lead. After casting 1000 rounds or so we decided we needed to shoot some of it up. Off to the river we headed, and decided to have a stump shooting contest, in which we were about even on the score. We got tired of that and decided we wanted something a little more exciting. We then took off to our snake (Vipers) killing area. The pics don't show it but, we killed four and only retrieved one. It's not smart to stick your hand into the water to retrieve snakes. Anyway after a short while we found a few Pigeons that were roosting on the river. We actually killed three, but only bagged these two. I will add these two to the dove kill that I made a few days ago. We should have a mess after one or two more slingshot forays. Enjoy the pics.....Frogman


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice work on the birds and you already know how I hate water moccasins. So a big thumbs-up on your foray.

If I ever get enough free time I'd love to get down their for your slingshot course one day......I am quite capable in my own right, but I know there is more out there to learn and you'd be a great place to start.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice hunting Frogman and Nestbuster.. Thats a good sized serpent you took there..

Would love to hunt on your grounds with you guys some day..


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

wow 2 head shots, or thats what it looks like. what distance did you hit them from?


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

great job guys! cant wait for warmer weather to start getting rid of the pigeon and starlings in our barn. I see you are using 6 cavity molds, do you know if there is a place to find a 6 cavity .44 cal round ball mold. thanks

Devan


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Well done. Thanks for sharing the pics. Wish I lived closer to you so I could join you on some slingshot walkabouts.


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

I can't help but feel jealous at all the fantastic hunting opportunities you get with your slingshots!! Great work, hopefully I'll be able to compare someday...


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Love the hunting you guys are doing, BUT...sure looks like a bad idea to be casting without eye protection. I'm sure you both know what could happen.
Anyway, thanks for the great hunting stuff you guys put out there for us to enjoy and soak up some inspiration.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Quick question, do you eat the snakes, a friend just came back from abroad and said he eat snake on his tavels and he loved it, jeff


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

With regard to the lead casting eye protection, we do use glasses. I just set that pic up to show how we were starting the day. The lead casting was already finished.Smitty thanks for the advise you are right about that. On the other question to Shot in the Foot, We do eat snakes, but not water moccasins. They are nasty and smell bad, they omit an odor that is not appealing at all. When we find the big eastern Diamond backs we always eat them. Thanks for the interest.Best regards to all slingers; Frogman


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Is that a rattler? I thought copperhead when I first saw the pic.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

That is a Cotton Mouth Water Moccasin. The only good Viper is a dead Viper! Frogman


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Interesting coloration for a cottonmouth. Here in Texas they are almost all very drab black or dark brown. If it weren't for the smell, that one would almost be worth making pens out of.

I certainly don't want cottonmouths anywhere near me or the kids, but even as obnoxious as they are, I don't go out of my way to find them and kill them, unless they are somewhere I spend time. While not really an apex predator, they do have a place in the balance of nature. I understand that these are in your frequently traveled area and certainly agree with you on eliminating them as a hazard though.

I guess I would have to add "if it's anywhere I need to be" to that "the only good viper is a dead viper" statement to make it fit me though.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Frogman -- this is fabulous slingshot lore. Great stuff. I just found out we have water moccasins up here, too.

I love your stuff and your willingness to share. You are a real credit to the sport.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks DayHiker, for the boost and the hand up. I appreciate your comments...Frogman


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Nice kills on those pigeons and snake.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Very good shooting as always. Thanks for sharing your little casting set up as well, that is a fantastic luxury for anyone into slingshots......and we know that many of those rounds make a connection with game in there lifetime, at least more than any of our ammo supplies do.

You do some great slinging down there keep it up, and keep sharing!

Cheers - John


----------

